# Update on my situation!!!



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well I got home from work yesterday and flipped on the lights and noticed something was wrong once again.I looked at my medium bala that I have left,and he did not look good-His situation has progressed quite dramatically.His skin was almost gone off his nose,he was swimming in what seemed to be a confused state of mind.His eyes were all fuzzy-End result I took him out and killed him as well.So now this leaves me with one more left at about the 4 to 4.5 inch mark I guess.Well after searching my tank for about 10 minutes I came to the conclusion one of my fish ate him(this isn't good).Well the only fish in my tank with a mouth big enough to eat him would be my 24 inch aro!!!!With what has been going on lately I am afraid this might be the end of him.I have continued treatment in my tank,I just hope everything will be fine with him.My pacu has now developed these spots as well and has some nice skin starting to peel off around his back end







My parrot has progressed for the worse as well.Well I just thought I would let every one know whats up


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Since things keep progressing,Is there something else I should be looking into besides using pimafix-I know marcyn-2(I know it is spelled wrong) was suggested-Should I be looking into this maybe!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

hope evrything works out for you


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-Me too


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

I would try anything and everything at this point, what a nightmare.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I think broad spectrum dosing may be a measure drastic enough to take at this point.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Fastmover13 said:


> I think broad spectrum dosing may be a measure drastic enough to take at this point.


What exactly do you mean by broad dosing Tink-Please remember I am new at all of this.I fear for the worse right now and hope for the best.I hate to see my fish in this kind of condition-Is there ne thing you can suggest personally that I try Tink!!!!!!







BTW-I appreciate the help all of you are giving me


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well-another update,I turned on the lights this morning only to find this problem to be further spreading-My pink tail started to make a recovery,But has took a turn for the worse-His whole back is starting to peel now-My other fish seem to be about the same so far(still dont look good though).I have treating the tank with pimafix.And am now going to look into something different.Does n e one know how fast this should get better,By n e chance-i dont want to be moving on to something different to early.Is it really bad to start mixing meds.BOTTOM LINE-WHAT THE HELL SHOULD I BE DOING AT THIS POINT IN TIME-N e suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

in my opinion i would continue to treat with melafix and do large water changes. keep it well aerated
and hope for the best.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gar~spaz said:


> in my opinion i would continue to treat with melafix and do large water changes. keep it well aerated
> and hope for the best.


Thanks for the suggestion







And what would be the benefits treating with melafix over pimafix?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

broad spectrum: hit them with melafix, pimafix, an antibiotic (very important if its bacterial), maracyn-2 (for fungus), salt, and do it all right after a decent sized water change so you can keep the water quality HIGH. very very very important you keep the water as clean as possible. 5-10% changes daily or every other day could help because cleaner water equals less spread (generally).

I've dealt with some nasty stuff when it comes to betta... columnaris (cotton mouth), ich, fin melt/body melt (kind of like what you've got), dropsy, SBD, velvet, etc. I've never heard of exactly what seems to be plaguing your tank so i'd say hit it with everything and hope you kill it somewhere in there.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> broad spectrum: hit them with melafix, pimafix, an antibiotic (very important if its bacterial), maracyn-2 (for fungus), salt, and do it all right after a decent sized water change so you can keep the water quality HIGH. very very very important you keep the water as clean as possible. 5-10% changes daily or every other day could help because cleaner water equals less spread (generally).
> 
> I've dealt with some nasty stuff when it comes to betta... columnaris (cotton mouth), ich, fin melt/body melt (kind of like what you've got), dropsy, SBD, velvet, etc. I've never heard of exactly what seems to be plaguing your tank so i'd say hit it with everything and hope you kill it somewhere in there.


Hitting them with all of that wont kill my fish!!!!Can you give me a sugestion as to what kind of antibiotic I should be looking at!!!!!Other than that-i got pimafix-melafix-salt-I need to pick up some of that maracyn-2 stuff-That keeps coming across the plate of suggestion as well!!!!!







I assure you my water is always keep in pristine condition!!!!I do large water changes weekly on the tank-but have been doing more smaller one lately!!!!!!Do you think a u.v.steralizer would help me out at all?Once again I appreciate the help Tink!!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Pour in a half gallon of clorox and that should kill everything









Don't worry, if it does go bad I have a shoal already to set you up with


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> broad spectrum: hit them with melafix, pimafix, an antibiotic (very important if its bacterial), maracyn-2 (for fungus), salt, and do it all right after a decent sized water change so you can keep the water quality HIGH. very very very important you keep the water as clean as possible. 5-10% changes daily or every other day could help because cleaner water equals less spread (generally).
> 
> I've dealt with some nasty stuff when it comes to betta... columnaris (cotton mouth), ich, fin melt/body melt (kind of like what you've got), dropsy, SBD, velvet, etc. I've never heard of exactly what seems to be plaguing your tank so i'd say hit it with everything and hope you kill it somewhere in there.


Hitting them with all of that wont kill my fish!!!!Can you give me a sugestion as to what kind of antibiotic I should be looking at!!!!!Other than that-i got pimafix-melafix-salt-I need to pick up some of that maracyn-2 stuff-That keeps coming across the plate of suggestion as well!!!!!







I assure you my water is always keep in pristine condition!!!!I do large water changes weekly on the tank-but have been doing more smaller one lately!!!!!!Do you think a u.v.steralizer would help me out at all?Once again I appreciate the help Tink!!!!








[/quote]

UV sterilizer wouldn't be a bad idea at all. yes maracyn is VERY good stuff when treating fungus.

I looked up antibiotics and Kaynamycin showed up a lot. ESPECIALLY in the treatment of bacterial fin/body rot which may be what your fish have (an especially vicious strain it sounds like). I have used tetracycline in the past to good results.

If you can get a buddy to come and snap pictures or you can it would really help a lot in diagnosis.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> broad spectrum: hit them with melafix, pimafix, an antibiotic (very important if its bacterial), maracyn-2 (for fungus), salt, and do it all right after a decent sized water change so you can keep the water quality HIGH. very very very important you keep the water as clean as possible. 5-10% changes daily or every other day could help because cleaner water equals less spread (generally).
> 
> I've dealt with some nasty stuff when it comes to betta... columnaris (cotton mouth), ich, fin melt/body melt (kind of like what you've got), dropsy, SBD, velvet, etc. I've never heard of exactly what seems to be plaguing your tank so i'd say hit it with everything and hope you kill it somewhere in there.


Hitting them with all of that wont kill my fish!!!!Can you give me a sugestion as to what kind of antibiotic I should be looking at!!!!!Other than that-i got pimafix-melafix-salt-I need to pick up some of that maracyn-2 stuff-That keeps coming across the plate of suggestion as well!!!!!







I assure you my water is always keep in pristine condition!!!!I do large water changes weekly on the tank-but have been doing more smaller one lately!!!!!!Do you think a u.v.steralizer would help me out at all?Once again I appreciate the help Tink!!!!








[/quote]

UV sterilizer wouldn't be a bad idea at all. yes maracyn is VERY good stuff when treating fungus.

I looked up antibiotics and Kaynamycin showed up a lot. ESPECIALLY in the treatment of bacterial fin/body rot which may be what your fish have (an especially vicious strain it sounds like).

If you can get a buddy to come and snap pictures or you can it would really help a lot in diagnosis.
[/quote]

Well I'm ordering A u.v-today then!!!!Never heard of kaynamycin-And I pretty sure i wont have acess to that up here either!!!!!I got the camera-Just not the skill-And there is no one around to take pics for me!!!!!!I will try again tonight and see what kind of results i can come up with for ya!!!!!!Thanks I will keep you posted and updated!!!!!









What about something like formaline!!!!!I have some of that at the house-It'f for internal parasites-Or do you even think this might not be a parasite and it is just a bacterial-I'm so lost in all of this!!!!!


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

*dont quote me on this* but it sounds more bacterial than paristical to me. parasites generaly dont destroy body tissue from the outside, in my experience they enjoy feeding on the tasty innards of your animals. dont worry about mixing medication because melafix is scientificaly designed by the same people who make penafix. they did it that way so they can treat the problem and recover from it more quickly.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gar~spaz said:


> *dont quote me on this* but it sounds more bacterial than paristical to me. parasites generaly dont destroy body tissue from the outside, in my experience they enjoy feeding on the tasty innards of your animals. dont worry about mixing medication because melafix is scientificaly designed by the same people who make penafix. they did it that way so they can treat the problem and recover from it more quickly.


Greatly appreciate the info and help-Do you happen to know n e thing about spectrogram!!!I am getting ready to introduce that into my tank as well!!!!!I hope everything is ok to mix-It will be done by eight pm my time!!!


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

What are your water param's?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

wayne the pain said:


> What are your water param's?


My water sir-is kept in tip top shape!!!!I just had them testedday before yesterday-My params are perfect!!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im gonna move this to sick and injured section for

more eyes


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> im gonna move this to sick and injured section for
> 
> more eyes


There is the end of the discussion then







I posted in the wrong forum for a reason-But as you see fit sir!!!









Oh-Another update!!!!!I added the spectrogram to my tank last night-MY WATER IS A GOLD COLOR NOW!!!!!With tiny gold cystals floating around everywhere.Havent really noticed n e improvement or n e sighns of them getting worse-This stuff might actually be working-I have to go through three treatments of this stuff and do a huge water change 80%.I'll keep letting everyone know what my situation is!!!!!


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh man!! Keep us posted!! I really hope everything works out!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> Oh man!! Keep us posted!! I really hope everything works out!


Will do sir-This spectrogram sh*t seems to be working quite well so far!!!!Although I kinda like the look of my gold water!!!


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

anything else?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> anything else?


Only my pink tail seems to be getting better!!!I'm getting ready to do my second dose in another 15 mins-I will update tomarrow for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Keep updating...!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Keep updating...!


You know it sir!!!!!!!


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Still hopin for the best


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well-I dont quite know what to think-The skin problem seems to have gone away(for now).Aro has some weird lump on him now!!!!!My pacu has these weird ass black dots all over him now-My black shark is almost back to normal-Nothing wrong with my eel so far!!!!!Have one treatment left And I hope it cures whatever my problem is,I do not know what I am going to do after this.I'll let everyone know if conditions get ne worse or n e better-


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

How's treatment going along ?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> How's treatment going along ?


I was waiting for some one to chime in here-My last treatment was wednesday night-I honestly do not know what to think-Things are not progressing and they are not getting better as well-I dont know wether to continue treatments or just quit now-This sh*t is confusing the hell out of me-Alls I want is for my fish to get better-They all still have black spotting on them-Very fine white dots now(not ick),My big aro has developed some kind of weird bump near his head now-I think in the long run I will have to call it quits with this tank!!!!!!IF SOME ONE CAN HELP ME OUT HERE WITH MY SITUATION IT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED TO SAY THE LEAST!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

What do you have the temperatur in the tank right now.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> What do you have the temperatur in the tank right now.


Sitting at 80







Adding a uv-steralizer tonight as well


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

In need of some help n e one got a solution I should be trying!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

black spotting sounds like PARASITES that are embedding themselves into your fish.

It definately explains the signs you saw... check out this article! You may have FINALLY gotten to the bottom of your problem! http://www.texaskoi.com/Articles/fish_parasites_101.htm


----------

